# setting up living room, need advice



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Really depends on you. As for the sub, you can have it up front, to the side, or rear, depending on your tastes.


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

I would say speakers on the wall with mounts that let you angle them both horizontally and vertically (fronts and surround).
I currently have a couch on the back wall with the surrounds over it and wish i could move the speakers back farther so they are not over my head. The center speaker under under TV sounds best to me.

What Denon do you have ?
About two years ago i bought a Denon 2807 but its in a small room right now and can not really utilize it.

_


----------



## fabian (Dec 29, 2008)

iMisspell said:


> I would say speakers on the wall with mounts that let you angle them both horizontally and vertically (fronts and surround).
> I currently have a couch on the back wall with the surrounds over it and wish i could move the speakers back farther so they are not over my head. The center speaker under under TV sounds best to me.
> 
> What Denon do you have ?
> ...


thanks for the reply, i have the denon 2809. but my rear speakers i dont want them over the couch as well. but right now the way i have them is on stands and its too close to me where it over powers everything. so what if instead of putting it on the wall directly behind me/couch, i put them on the side walls facing the couch get me? thats the wall that is 16.5 long.


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

fabian said:


> so what if instead of putting it on the wall directly behind me/couch, i put them on the side walls facing the couch get me? thats the wall that is 16.5 long.


Sorry, fabian... cant say, im not really a hi-fi guy.
I personally would like the surround speakers farther back to get more of an effect - like when a plan flies over head in a movie or a car drives by, etc.

It seams like you have a newer av unit then i do, you should be able to adjust the speakers volume for your surrounds so they are not over bearing.

Something i was gonna try but never got around to it was placing the surrounds on the floor facing the back wall so the sound would bounce up the wall. Not sure how it would work, but for the current room my system is in, it was something i wanted to try when time permits.

For months i had the surrounds mounted on the back wall, flat, facing foward. Recently i bought those mounts which let you swivel the speaker in all directions and i like that much better, plus it gives better sound for the two chairs in front of the couch.

Anyway, if i was you the first thing i would do it play around with the speakers volume through your AV's config/set-up, might help you find the sound you like.

_

_


----------

